# coon hound cross??



## olroy (Mar 3, 2013)

Any of you hunt an out cross?  Cur x Hound or Feist X Hound? Just interested how they do on Squirrel?


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a july gyp I recently inherited. I havn,t tried her on a squirrel but she is starting off great on rabbits and loves to tree our big tom cat in the back yard ever chance she gets. The only problem she has is her size slows her down in the rough briers we have here. She is a hard huntin little dog though.


----------



## ngacoons (Mar 3, 2013)

I have hunted a couple on squirrel I've tried a walker cur a English cur and a redbone cur but you can register them under treeing curs in ukc. I never really liked none of the ones I had but maybe I had a bunch of bad apples


----------



## ngacoons (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the reason ppl started making this cross is where they could have a dog hunt like a cur but with hound tree power


----------



## canepatch (Mar 3, 2013)

The best squirrel dog I ever owned was a bluetick/cur cross.  He was the complete package.


----------



## Hardwood (Mar 4, 2013)

I think MLandrum on here hunts rabbits with a Bluetick coonhound/Poodle cross. Or at least thats what they look like


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Mar 5, 2013)

I own Amazing Tack Factor he is 3/4 hound 1/4 cur grand pup of WLDNITECH GRNITECH PR' X JR He is a real nice hound come and go hunting hunt on squirrel and coons


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Mar 5, 2013)

tack


----------



## olroy (Mar 6, 2013)

That Tack is one sharp dog! My cousin has a walker x Cur cross that is a good squirrel dog. I'm really starting to like the looks of these. My feist keep getting eat by Yotes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Mar 6, 2013)

do not let the pic fool you 65 # and loud loud


----------

